# Sarracenia in bloom



## Clark (Jun 2, 2009)

An assortment in bloom with Iris.









S. 'Tarnok' flowering (sterile?). 





Container with (2) S. purpurea and S. catesbaei in the center.
The little red stuff is Drosera. I'll post them on a seperate thread, 
thanks for looking. Clark


----------



## Wendy (Jun 2, 2009)

I love, love, love these! Going on a trip to the Bruce next week to see the native orchids and these are all over in the same environment...will get photos.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2009)

Hmmmm, maybe mine needed more light.  Thanx for sharing.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice.. Has spring just started over there..? I put mine through 'dry dormancy' (which is recommended for growers in tropical climates) and they have resumed growing without problems, but no flowers yet..


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 3, 2009)

Wonderful all of them!!! I especially like the colours on the S. 'Tarnok' flowers!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 3, 2009)

Very nice, great growing! These guys really do appreciate full sun. Here are a couple of mine, just out of bloom now.

Unknown cross with S. leucophylla:







Another NOID, but likely S. minor x S. rubra:






Paphioboy, I had no idea you could grow these temperate plants in a truly tropical area. I grew them in south Florida for a couple years, but even there the winters were "cool".


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 3, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Paphioboy, I had no idea you could grow these temperate plants in a truly tropical area. I grew them in south Florida for a couple years, but even there the winters were "cool".



You definitely can, although most usually do not grow to their full size and glory like in the States.. However, they do not go into dormancy at a definite period, which is tricky because individual plants (and even different divisions of the same plant) may enter dormancy whenever they feel like it.. We use the 'dry dormancy' method, which seems to work well and has a higher recovery rate compared to cold dormancy (in the fridge)..


----------



## P-chan (Jun 3, 2009)

Beautiful! I love them! Great photos, too!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2009)

OMG! I was checking to see the Drosera, maybe I hav some in my pot too!? They are tiny!


----------



## Clark (Jun 3, 2009)

Eric-Sunburn impossible.
Dehydration very possible.
Paphioboy-this is the longest spring in a while here by the Raritan Bay.
Crazy, a month ago it was over 90 F. for a couple of days.
Thanasis-first time this bloomed. My favorited. Double set of sepals?
Thanks everybody.


----------

